# Yet another newbie



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi all just thought I would come on and introduce myself. I'm 28 (just) ttc 4yrs, had 8 cycles of clomid to no avail however after watching news the other day feel a bit better now they say clomid makes no difference. I am just starting on the IVF/ICSI route, started sniffing 14th July, Menopur injections 7th Aug, all going well EC 20th Aug and ET 22nd Aug.

Best wishes to all

skemmy xxxxxx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well come to ff 

Kate


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi skemmy
welcome to FF!  

Sorry to hear of your problems ttc so far. I think the news study quoted just said clomid makes no difference for those couples diagnosed as unexplained but it can still be great for those with conditions such as PCOS - though obviously in your case this was not to be. 
Glad to hear all is going along well for you with your IVF/ICSI cycle now     Wishing you lots and lots of luck for a positive outcome at the end of it    

love coughsweet x


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

goodluck....


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Skemmy 

Just wanted to wish u lots of luck & loads of    
Hope u get that BFP u long for... 

   2 all

Take Care Ladies 
Nikki x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

good luck skemmy, east 5 fruit and veg a day and pregnacare plus (morrisons) drink plenty water and milk good too (thats my recommendations  ) try and carry on as normal a life as you can

good luck


----------



## Jen1006 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Skemmy,

Your story sounds similar to mine.  We have been ttc for 3.5 years - kind of unexplained as most of my test results came back okay but then they realised that I wasn't ovulating reguarly (i.e. some months and not others) so put me on Clomid.  I took it for 6 months and then went back for another appt.  I'm not sure what I expected them to say but was really upset to be told I should take it for another 6 months to make sure.  Hey presto, nothing happened so kind of feel like we wasted a whole year there but then it's easy to think that in hindsight.  Meantime, they realsied that DH's sperm was poor and recommended ICSI for us.  It seems to have taken such a long time to get to this stage but hopefully we're now moving fwd.

I started stimming on 8 August (on menopur) so sounds like we are at the same stage.  I'm on the July/AUgust Lovely Loonies board (cycle buddies) - come along and join us there as everyone swaps stories about symptoms and there is a lot of support.  Be warned though, you need to logon at least every 2 days to keep up with all the posts.  Even if you don't post yourself, I'm sure you'll learn a bit more about what to expect.

Good luck!
Love Jen x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Skemmy! 

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF! You have come to a great place for mutual support, friendship and laughter.

Coughsweet is absolutely right on her comments re. Clomid (ty Rhi), although I do think that some of the news reports were misleading.

I am going to provide you with some links that will put you in touch with other members who are in a similar position to yourself and also some links to help you find your way around the site  .

For Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -CLICK HERE

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

PCOS
[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0]CLICK HERE

Male factors -CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while! However don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area

G&B - Community Fun board - great newbie chat night every Wed 8pm
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Sending you lots of  and . Everything crossed for your current cycle       !

Louj


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

coughsweet  Sorry for mis information re clomid hun it was received second hand obviously intended to make me feel better  

Jen  I think i'm only 1 day ahead of you, hope to catch you on other thread

avonqueen I will follow your advice thanks, though I was advised to drink 2ltrs water and really struggling with it, spend more time peeing than owt else 

And thanks to you all for your lovely warm welcome. 


take care all xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

skemmy - oh i know that feeling, cant get me off the loo  !! just do your best hun, font put too much pressure on yourself, take it easy, behave as you would normally


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I managed 1 1/2 ltrs of water today and only 1 cup of tea !!!!!! my right ovarie is grumbling away at me so hoping it's a sign things are happening , will find out at scan on 14th.

Take care all

Skemmy xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

you are ok to have about 3/4 cups of tea a day hun, limit is 300mg and tea is 66mg per cup

good luck for the 14th


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks hun, by the time I've drank water and milk it's a wonder there's room in there for anything else , how you getting on with lovely bump? 

hope you are all well

take care 

skemmy xxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

haha i know i used to say i was 95% pineapple juice 5% human  
dont get too hung up on stuff, just try to carry on as normal, dont change things too much to what you would normally do....eg

my first ivf - ate brazil nuts, drank pineapple juice, water, milk, etc etc got BFN

2nd ivf - fet - did normal things no brazil nuts, small amounts pineapple juice & milk & water, got BFP. but with the 2nd one i relaxed more...


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi avon Hun,

Had my first scan yesterday, have lots of small follies, they contemplated upping my dose from 2amps menopur but BT showed oestrogen levels rising so they decioded to take it gently and keep me on same dose instead of risking OHSS. so next scan Tues and all being well EC scheduled for Thurs. not gonna worry as theres not a thing I can do about it
just keep fingers x follies will do some growing over the next few days. 
Hope you, other half and Bump are all well, 

Skemmy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Skemmy!

Welcome to FF.  Just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your treatment and have got  for you.

Sue


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

skemmy

good luck for tues, the follies grow quite quick dont they, and its good you have lots


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Sue think I'm gonna need it  

Hi Avon hun, Yeah I suppose it is good I have lots just a shame they are all small, I guess I was hoping for better news now I'm kinda in limbo til Tuesday Thanka for good luck I will let you know how I get on 

Take care

skemmy  xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

how did you get on hunny?


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi avon hun, 
                  Well I now have [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and about [email protected](ish) Prof scanned me today and said she not ready to give up on me yet as follies have grown and I'm still quite young also she said I have lots of eggs. anyway I'm back again tomorrow for another scan , still doesn't want to increase dose as lots of follies <10mm and says if she does she could almost guarantee OHSS. She has given me another prescription to cover me until Sunday with the hope of EC on Tuesday, Fingers x a few more start catching up. How are you hun?   

Take care 

Skemmy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

well theyve started and they will continue to grow hunny im sure you will be fine   sounds good to me

yeah you dont want to increase the dose with lots follies, you dont want OHSS thats for sure. just give it few more days like they said they grow quite fast

im sure they will catch up, honest, things happen fast in there!

im fine thanks hun  

they normally transfer the embies 2 days after the egg collection as a guide and the test day is normally 2 weeks to the day from the egg collection


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Avon hunni I have EC on Tuesday  , got there in the end!!!!!!!!! just wanted to say thank you to you for the moral support, you have been a star xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Skemmy

Best of luck with egg collection   and  

Louj


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Louj


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

told ya!!! no worries, anytime  

its all go from here, make sure you drink 2 litres of water a day starting on EC day (after it) 

heres what happened on mine

14 eggs out of follicles, 11 fertilised with dh sperm, 9 survived, 1 grade 1 8 cell put back but BFN, 8 frozen, then had FET 2 embies put back preg twins  

let me know how you get on


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Will do Hunni, wow twins thats wonderful  take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

skemmy

good luck tues


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks hunni   will let you know how i get on. Looking forward to a drug free monday


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Skemmy

Best of luck for Tuesday  

Louj


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Louj hunni    xxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thinking of you for 2moro


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi hunnies,

Well only got 3 eggs gotta ring back at 10am tomorrow to see if any fertilise. If all 3 go I will be in for ET Thurs if less then in tomorrow   so guess I just gotta wait n see.
Bit sore and been asleep most of day, that morphine is good stuff    

Take care 

Skemmy xxxxxxx


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm officially PUPO. had ET at 11.30am as only 1 embie back for BT 8th Sept xxxxxxxx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Skemmy  

Just wanted to wish you   with your  

love coughsweet x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

skemmy

good luck hunny


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Skemmy

Wishing you all the best hon, sending you lots of   and  .

Louj


----------



## skemmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you ladies  your support has been wonderful    

love and best wishes

skemmy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)




----------

